# Recommendations for travel toys for 16 month old?



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

We'll be going to Mexico next month with my DD, who will be 16 months old. We'll be on a 5 hour flight there and back. I plan on taking lots of books, her Doodlepro, wooden cars, play silks and finger puppets. I'm hoping she'll nurse a lot and take a nap ... but I'm looking for fun new toys that are not plastic/battery operated/etc. Suggestions?? TIA!!

Is she too young for threading beads?


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

We have 1" threading beads that my dd could use with help at that age...

the magnadoodle was the best, or crayons/paper.

We had wooden/magnetic letters and nesting cups that we played a game with (just putting things in the cups) on a flight, matchbox cars are good, the little IKEA fingerpuppets are GREAT, etc.

I tend to hit the $1 store for some cheap stuff that I won't mind if it falls under the seat or gets lost... a few new books, a coloring book, etc.

STICKERS. Stickers are the greatest toy ever.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

My DD is 18 months and we've travelled quite a bit. I've gotten to the point where I take a minimum of toys with us, since she's far more fascinated by the new "things" where we go than with just her regular toys. Sure, I take a few good books and a token toy or two, but we figure out the rest when we get there.

Example: last time we were at MILs (5 hour trip away) she liked playing with her measuring cups that could nest, plus she spent literally hours putting a lot of jars of vitamins (childsafe caps) into a large pan and taking them out.

I realize you're not going to someone's home, so you'll have to take other things, but last time we were at a hotel, she liked playing with DH's empty soda bottle - cap on, cap off, cap on, cap off. The little shampoo thingies went into the ice bucket, you get the idea.

So, still take toys but keep your mind open to other stuff when you get there.


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

I recently posted our experience travelling across the world on this forum...can't remember the subject, but if you search for travel it should come up. I suggest small light things, like a toilet paper roll and biggish fluffy pom-pom balls that can fit in and through it - three balls and the empty roll kept my DD, same age, happy for a surprisingly long time. Like others said, the objects you'l come upon along the way will be more interesting than anythign you'll think to pack. A small shovel for the beach maybe? little containers with small snacks in them that can be taken in and out. A small set of plastic animals...

Enjoy!!

Sarahfina


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

go to the dollar store and just look around. i did that when we were taking my twins, 12 months at the time, on a plane trip across the country (mi to ca). the best thing i found was beaded necklaces, like the ones you get at mardi gras! they LOVE them! also, the drink cups they give you on the plane were a big hit. new things will hold their attn better than old toys they can play with all the time at home. you can dole one new 'gift' out per hour. wrap it if you think your dc will like to unwrap it! have a great trip!!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

we use a DVD player







:


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

We're flying next month for the first time--DS will be 15 mos. We have been accumulating little things to have on the plane--a plastic slinky, lift-the-flap books, an I Spy trucks & cars board book (he LOVES trucks), markers, etc. Also planning to make a container with a hole or slit in the top to put stuff in. I'll be watching this thread to see what else I haven't thought of!


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

If you see another mama getting on the plane (and her kid isn't totally freaking out), try to sit near them. Playing peek-a-boo over the seats, sharing toys and snacks, swapping books... this has helped me several times.

Don't forget how much fun those drink cups and ice and straws are!


----------

